# Getting a 5Dmkii serviced for a hot / stuck pixel? (Video mode)



## kev8d (Jan 20, 2012)

Our 5Dmkii recently developed a hot / stuck pixel in video mode. Does anyone have experience or information on getting this fixed? I bought the camera used from the US (with receipt), but I live in Canada, if that matters. The camera is less than a year old.

This is my first time having to get service through Canon, and any advice would be appreciated, as I'm completely new to the process. (I guess we've been fortunate to never need major servicing before!)

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 20, 2012)

Warranties are not transferrable, a used camera has no warranty unless its a 3rd party warranty. Canon might be able to map out the pixel though.


----------



## kev8d (Jan 20, 2012)

That's too bad about warranties being non-transferrable! I'll have to contact them and get a quote, I guess.


----------



## lbloom (Feb 4, 2012)

I just bought a 5DII in October 2011 and just noticed that there are often hot pixels when I take a still while shooting video. I was shooting 1080p video of my son and hit the shutter button to get the still capture and that several hot pixels that were blown, both in the in-camera review and on my mac. But when I open photoshop or lightroom, the pixels are corrected in the conversion.

Anyone know why the still capture doing video recording would produce hot pixels?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2012)

lbloom said:


> I just bought a 5DII in October 2011 and just noticed that there are often hot pixels when I take a still while shooting video. I was shooting 1080p video of my son and hit the shutter button to get the still capture and that several hot pixels that were blown, both in the in-camera review and on my mac. But when I open photoshop or lightroom, the pixels are corrected in the conversion.
> 
> Anyone know why the still capture doing video recording would produce hot pixels?



NR will remove them in DPP, Lightroom, etc.

Lightroom 4 will do NR on videos, so it might remove them as well. Its a sort of backdoor method, you grab a frame and make the edits, nr, etc on it and then sync it with the video. It the hot pixel goes away in the captured frame, it should go away in the entire video.

This sounds like a powerful tool for videomakers who use lightroom.


----------

